# Cellsouth Galaxy S Stock Rom



## Ludious (Aug 19, 2011)

I've been having a lot of trouble with reception etc on Cellsouth. I am currently running a version of 2.2 flashed onto my Showcase with odin.

Cellsouth now has an official version of 2.2 available via Samsung Kies. Is there any way to return to stock 2.1 and get the official samsung kies firmware?

Right now when I load kies it says unregistered device and will not allow me to upgrade.

Any advice?


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Ludious said:


> I've been having a lot of trouble with reception etc on Cellsouth. I am currently running a version of 2.2 flashed onto my Showcase with odin.
> 
> Cellsouth now has an official version of 2.2 available via Samsung Kies. Is there any way to return to stock 2.1 and get the official samsung kies firmware?
> 
> ...


What version of 2.2 are you running? It's pretty likely its the same thing you would get from Kies.


----------



## Ludious (Aug 19, 2011)

akellar said:


> What version of 2.2 are you running? It's pretty likely its the same thing you would get from Kies.


2.2.1

I guess my concern is multi-faceted.

I'm getting a lot of dropped calls and poor service, but I am well within CellSouth's network. Even though I'm computer savvy (I'm a sysadmin for pete's sake.) when it comes to the world of android and firmware flashing, I'm wet behind the ears and I'm just concerned that my problems may be due to a poorly implemented custom firmware or something like that.

Also I'm a bit concerned that I can't use kies to return to stock because if it turns out my coverage issues are network related, I plan on getting out of my contract and returning the phones, and I don't want to get slapped with a fine for using custom firmware.

Also, Cellsouth has 2.3 in testing and I want to upgrade to that ASAP and I'm worried that this will delay that, as I don't think 2.3 is in the wild for any iteration of Galaxy S. Last I heard they were the first to even get it for testing.

I don't know. Perhaps you can calm my concerns.

Thanks!


----------



## _josh__ (Jun 13, 2011)

As far as I know the Odin version of 2.2 is the exact same thing as the one you would get from cell south. I am a cell south user who has been using the Odin version without any problems. Maybe a hardware issue rather than software? As long as your on the stock Odin version without any modifications, I would just take it in and have them replace or repair it. That's what I would do.

Also there is no 2.1 Odin flash. As long as your on the 2.2 EE25 Odin version you should be fine.


----------

